# ants in rat cage?



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

my boyfriend found a bunch of ants in our bathroom this morning. i didn't think much about it because i was half asleep and we've had some issues with ants in the past (the joys of renting!) but when i eventually got up to feed the rats i saw maybe 4-5 ants crawling around their cage. it's certainly not an infestation but do i need to be concerned? do ants pose any threat to rats? how can i prevent more from coming in? i just cleaned their cage 2 days ago and their food bowl is clean so i'm not sure what the ants are doing there.

ugh one is crawling on my computer screen. gross!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

They probably looking for a food source and your rats food is good enough food source for them.Well, I would be a little concerned b/c once ants find the rats food you could get a trail of ants in the cage. Although this poses a problem b/c you can not spray for ants around the rats. You need to find the source of where the ants are coming from and spray. If it is in the same room with the rats, I would remove them from that room for a while before you spray. I would keep checking the rats cage to insure there is no trail of them and kill whats there so they can not go back and tell the rest of the colony where there is a food source. Ps: this info came from my exterminator hubby.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I had an ant problem at my apartment, I put a few ant traps where I knew the rats couldn't get to, and let it go from there. The ants calmed down, but I never saw any of them in the rats' cage in the first place.


----------

